# n00b question of the day!



## Kahraba (Dec 23, 2013)

hey!

im trying to get this to work with my car's battery:





it requires *4.5*v *350*mA

i found a lighter plug that converts from *12*v to *4.5*v - *1*A
but it shows on my multimeter *4.7*

now, the question is:

will it burn the device? even thought it has *.2* more volts and *1 *amp?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Kahraba said:


> hey!
> 
> im trying to get this to work with my car's battery:
> 
> ...


I can't see the utube entry.
Evidently the adaptor has a voltage regulator in it. The voltage you are reading is a no load voltage. The rating of 4.5 volts @ 1 amp is the maximum that the adaptor will provide.
Loading it at 350ma should be OK, as most electronic equipment is rated @ 10% +/- voltage.


----------



## Kahraba (Dec 23, 2013)

retiredsparktech said:


> I can't see the utube entry.
> Evidently the adaptor has a voltage regulator in it. The voltage you are reading is a no load voltage. The rating of 4.5 volts @ 1 amp is the maximum that the adaptor will provide.
> Loading it at 350ma should be OK, as most electronic equipment is rated @ 10% +/- voltage.


here's the link: 



couldn't edit post.


i see, thanks!


----------

